# Acentuação no pretérito perfeito



## nm2832

Olá pessoal! É comum a acentuação dos verbos no pretérito perfeito (passado simples)?
Por exemplo: Nós encontrámos uma minhoca no caminho.

O porquê do uso é entendível, é útil para diferenciar o verbo no presente e no pretérito. Porém, já vi textos com e sem ela.


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil não se acentua e a pronúncia é idêntica à do indicativo. Em Portugal, porém, acentua-se e, tanto quanto sei, a pronúncia não é a mesma.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> No Brasil não se acentua e a pronúncia é idêntica à do indicativo. Em Portugal, porém, acentua-se e, tanto quanto sei, a pronúncia não é a mesma.



No português de Portugal é assim, de facto.


----------



## Alentugano

Sim, de facto, é essa a norma em Portugal. Mas nem sempre foi assim, está será mais uma “inovação” do português europeu. Diversos falares regionais ainda conservam essa característica ainda presente no português brasileiro, no galego e na língua espanhola.No sul de Portugal, até há poucas décadas, seria raro alguém fazer essa distinção na fala. No falar do norte do país também não há diferença entre esses dois tempos, em termos de sonoridade.


----------



## nm2832

Alentugano said:


> Sim, de facto, é essa a norma em Portugal. Mas nem sempre foi assim, está será mais uma “inovação” do português europeu. Diversos falares regionais ainda conservam essa característica ainda presente no português brasileiro, no galego e na língua espanhola.No sul de Portugal, até há poucas décadas, seria raro alguém fazer essa distinção na fala. No falar do norte do país também não há diferença entre esses dois tempos, em termos de sonoridade.


Muito obrigado pela explicação. Na língua espanhola, poderia bem dizer que a distinção entre as pronúncias desses dois tempos não existe (e a grafia também não muda). A acentuação não aparece registrada na RAE, Real Academia Espanhola, mas aquilo não exclue sua existência, tal vez na Espanha.


----------



## Guigo

Algumas perguntas e observações:
1. Esta distinção, em Portugal, do pretérito perfeito, encontra-se apenas na 1a pessoa do plural, certo?
2. Pelo visto, ocorre nos verbos da 1a conjugação (-ar): encontramos/encontrámos; e nos verbos da 2a conjugação (-er): vendemos/vendémos (vendêmos). Como fica para os verbos da 3a conjugação (-ir)? partimos/.... ?
3. Também não se aplica a alguns verbos irregulares: estar, dar, ter, haver, saber, fazer, trazer, etc, certo?


----------



## Carfer

_'Encontramos/encontrámos'
'Vendemos/vendemos'
'Partimos/partimos'_
Só na primeira conjugação, portanto.
Nos irregulares o problema não se põe porque não coincidem.


----------



## gato radioso

nm2832 said:


> Muito obrigado pela explicação. Na língua espanhola, poderia bem dizer que a distinção entre as pronúncias desses dois tempos não existe (e a grafia também não muda). A acentuação não aparece registrada na RAE, Real Academia Espanhola, mas aquilo não exclue sua existência, tal vez na Espanha.


Mas, não achas que no pretérito em espanhol a vogal é um bocadinho mais aberta? Não há tanta diferença como em português mas há falantes que fazem-na. Seja como for, julgo melhor fazê-la como fazem em Portugal, porque em espanhol há vezes -se o contexto não ajuda- que não fica claro o que se está a dizer e tens que recorrer a pôr algum elemento adicional.


----------



## guihenning

Eu achava era que o português do Brasil é que tivesse deixado de abrir a vogal do pretérito e não que fosse um lisboetismo. Nunca tinha pensado muito sobre o assunto, mas li algures, há um bom tempo, provavelmente no Ciberdúvidas, que a diferenciação não se faz mais sempre, mesmo em Lisboa. E por isso presumi que fosse brasileirismo.


----------



## Alentugano

Guigo said:


> Algumas perguntas e observações:
> 1. Esta distinção, em Portugal, do pretérito perfeito, encontra-se apenas na 1a pessoa do plural, certo?
> 2. Pelo visto, ocorre nos verbos da 1a conjugação (-ar): encontramos/encontrámos; e nos verbos da 2a conjugação (-er): vendemos/vendémos (vendêmos). Como fica para os verbos da 3a conjugação (-ir)? partimos/.... ?
> 3. Também não se aplica a alguns verbos irregulares: estar, dar, ter, haver, saber, fazer, trazer, etc, certo?


Então, o mais interessante é que a distinção aplica-se só e apenas nos verbos terminados em "ar". Nos outros que você referiu isso não ocorre, ou seja, o tempo verbal é sempre determinado pelo o contexto.


----------



## nm2832

gato radioso said:


> Mas, não achas que no pretérito em espanhol a vogal é um bocadinho mais aberta? Não há tanta diferença como em português mas há falantes que fazem-na. Seja como for, julgo melhor fazê-la como fazem em Portugal, porque em espanhol há vezes -se o contexto não ajuda- que não fica claro o que se está a dizer e tens que recorrer a pôr algum elemento adicional.


Concordo com a sua ideia; Mas como você faria a distinção em espanhol?


----------



## Donn

Alentugano said:


> Sim, de facto, é essa a norma em Portugal. Mas nem sempre foi assim, está será mais uma “inovação” do português europeu. Diversos falares regionais ainda conservam essa característica ainda presente no português brasileiro, no galego e na língua espanhola.No sul de Portugal, até há poucas décadas, seria raro alguém fazer essa distinção na fala. No falar do norte do país também não há diferença entre esses dois tempos, em termos de sonoridade.


Perdão, pode clarificar, o que é esta norma?  Parece que está a dizer que na Lisboa, a gente dizem 'encontrá-mos', pelo preterito?  Nasalizado, mas o vogal á em vez do â característica quando nazalizado?


----------



## Alentugano

Donn said:


> Perdão, pode clarificar, o que é esta norma?  Parece que está a dizer que na Lisboa, a gente dizem 'encontrá-mos', pelo preterito?  Nasalizado, mas o vogal á em vez do â característica quando nazalizado?


A norma é o português padrão, ou seja, aquele que é ensinado nas escolas e usado nos _media _nacionais_. _"Encontrámos" (sem hífen) soa diferente de "encontramos": na primeira, o "a" é aberto, como o "a" da palavra "pato"; na segunda, como não há acento agudo, o "a" é nasalizado. A forma com acento refere-se à primeira pessoa do plural do pretérito do indicativo (1.º conjugação). Exemplo: Ontem jantámos fora vs Esta noite jantamos em casa.


----------



## guihenning

Alentugano said:


> o "a" é nasalizado.


De fato o nasalizam ou é apenas fechado? Ou seja: _fâl*â*mus_  ou _fâl*ãm*us,_ _como no Brasil?_

Tinha para mim que apenas os brasileiros nasalizassem vogais antes de consonante nasal *mesmo* que a vogal se encontre entre consonantes.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> De fato o nasalizam ou é apenas fechado? Ou seja: _fâl*â*mus_  ou _fâl*ãm*us,_ _como no Brasil?_
> 
> Tinha para mim que apenas os brasileiros nasalizam vogais antes de consonante nasal *mesmo* que a vogal se encontre entre consonantes.


Boa pergunta, mas aí penso que já vai variar consoante o teu sotaque/dialeto.. aqui no sul (Alentejo) tendemos a nasalizar muito mais do que no português padrão. E quanto mais a norte, menos você vai notar essa nasalização. Não sou versado nas representações fonéticas mas, avaliando as opções que forneceste, eu diria que *fâlâmus* estaria mais para o português padrão e *fâlãmus* você vai encontrar em falares/sotaques regionais como o meu, do Alentejo.


----------



## guihenning

Alentugano said:


> Boa pergunta, mas aí penso que já vai variar consoante o teu sotaque/dialeto.. aqui no sul (Alentejo) tendemos a nasalizar muito mais do que no português padrão. E quanto mais a norte, menos você vai notar essa nasalização. Não sou versado nas representações fonéticas mas, avaliando as opções que forneceste, eu diria que fâlâmus estaria mais para o português padrão e fâlãmus você vai encontrar em falares/sotaques regionais como o meu, do Alentejo.


Obrigado, Alentugano. No caso é exatamente o sotaque do sul que me interessa.
Era mais um caso em que o português sulista e o do Brasil têm características fonéticas comuns/similares.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> que fosse um lisboetismo



Estou inteiramente de acordo com o Alentugano, mas parece-me que o guihenning tirou uma conclusão demasiado restritiva. Não sou versado nem presto muita atenção a estas diferenças fonológicas, mas não creio que seja apenas um lisboetismo. Pelo menos na região de que sou originário (centro interior) e, possivelmente, em toda zona centro, faz-se essa distinção e sempre se fez no meu tempo de vida, que abrange toda a segunda metade do século passado.


----------



## Mário Adélio

Pela minha experiência posso dizer que não noto qualquer diferença entre os dois tempos verbais.
Sou do Norte de Portugal e posso dizer que não existe diferença nesta região, só mesmo na escrita.
Se existe diferença no Centro e Sul, sinceramente nunca reparei nela, ou melhor, talvez não tenha ainda prestado a devida atenção. O meu 'consumo' em termos televisivos passa mais por noticiários, debates sobre a atualidade e factos históricos e, muito honestamente, nunca reparei nessa diferença. Só sei que ela existe pelos testemunhos aqui reportados pelos colegas portugueses.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> mas parece-me que o guihenning tirou uma conclusão demasiado restritiva. Não sou versado nem presto muita atenção a estas diferenças fonológicas, mas não creio que seja apenas um lisboetismo.


No meio da romanística é comum tratar lusismos como lisboetismos visto que como a variante lisboeta é a padrão em Portugal, toda inovação _tem de_ surgir em Lisboa ou ser por ela adotada para, enfim, se codificar e padronizar-se. Quando me referi a 'lisboetismo' foi mais nessa direção que quis ir: sendo a abertura da vogal comum sobretudo no centro, centro-sul, que ela ou tenha-se originado em Lisboa ou no eixo Lisboa-Coimbra, ou que tenha sido por ela adotada. Se assim não fosse, dificilmente seria a norma em Portugal. Me corrijo aqui agora se dei a entender que a abertura da vogal ocorra somente em Lisboa.


----------



## Carfer

Não sabia. Nós queixamo-nos tanto da macrocefalia do país que não me teria ocorrido ainda mais essa manifestação da dita😀.


----------

